# Solved: Windows 8 Shutdown Issues



## gambino007 (May 22, 2013)

Hi all, thank you for taking the time to help me with this issue I am having. Well I am using Windows 8 pro and whenever i shutdown the computer, i receive an error message when the computer is about to shutdown and then restarts. This error message also appears when i restart the computer. When the computer turns on it says Windows encountered an error. I have tried disabling fast-boot and also all non Microsoft start-up items and services but this has not helped.  

I am thinking it could be that my Acer Aspire 5630 is not compatible with Windows 8 although I did check with the Microsoft upgrade assistant. It did say secure-boot was not compatible with my laptop but I am not sure if that is automatically disabled or not.

Here is my sysinfo

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0), 4 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 75966 MB, Free - 51950 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Grapevine
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I also have the memory dump file and minidump file which the error reporting wanted to send to Microsoft, which I will send if requested. I did try looking through the memory dump and it said something about invalid hibernation... and then i lost where it was


----------



## gambino007 (May 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bumping after a day of no replies is recommended. Bumping after 2 1/2 hours with your thread still second on the list will do no more than annoy people.

What is the exact error message?

Do you have all the latest Windows updates? All the latest chipset and other drivers from Acer's web site?

*EDIT*: Are there any messages in the Action Center?


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Haven't seen this with Win8 specifically, but I have seen similar issues with WinXP and Vista....

Check your power management settings, disable (as a test), and try shutting down. If this works for you, then try Terry's suggestion - get updated on Win Updates and manufacturer motherboard drivers.


----------



## thegaminggamer (Sep 26, 2007)

Try disabling Windows 8 fast boot. 

To do this go to:
>Control Panel 
>Power Options /should be to the left of the Window)
>Choose what the power buttons do.
>Click on the "Change the settings that are unavailable" towards the top of the window.
>If prompted by UAC click yes
>Under shutdown setting uncheck the "Turn on fast startup" option.
>Click on Save Changes

Give that a shot see how that works for you.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I have little ide on the restart problem, but the error message could be generated because you have the Firewall off.

Go into the Control Panel - Action centre , and select "Change Action Centre Settings"
Untick any items there which you have no need for - in particular, the "Virus Protection".

For the restart problem, open a command prompt and type *powercfg.exe /lastwake*, and see if there is any useful info there.


----------



## gambino007 (May 22, 2013)

Oh sorry for the bump, Windows updates are always up to date. I have all the drivers from Acers website and no messages in the action centre.
the error message i get just before restart says something about unhandled exception... I cannot see it clearly as it is blurry. and the error message i get once logged in is Windows encountered an error

I have checked all power settings... like i said in my first post that i have turned fast boot off already but still the problem persists.

firewall is on so I dont think thats the case, I have already turned the action centre items off already except for Microsoft accoutn and startup apps, as they are greyed out.

powercfg.exe /lastwake shows:
Wake History Count - 0

I have researched and found others have this same problem. But know one can help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## gambino007 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

I've got quite a lot of error messages every day saying Windows stopped working. when i click technical details it shows:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007e (0xc0000005, 0xad0ac3b8, 0xbe5abbd0, 0xbe5ab7a0). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 052213-60653-01.

I've googled the error, and this seems helpful so I will try the fixes to see if it works
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...c0000005/025b3a35-be71-4c61-8a6b-bea2b5b4a226


----------



## gambino007 (May 22, 2013)

Right, so i ran a chkdsk, which got stuck at 28% for about 30 mins and then got the bsod which was clear this time...
it said hsx_cnxt.sys at the end of unexpected handle or something... so I uninstalled the modem driver called HD modem fax and problem solved


----------

